# Sabayon 3.5 Final Released



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/18996_u8rkf/Sabaon%20Logo.png
*All 3.5 Release News Goes Here
 Sabayon 3.5  [ Final Stable Release]
*​ 

*
Sabayon Linux uses Gentoo's Portage system for package management, and all updates and base characteristics are in synchrony with Gentoo's portage tree and other mechanisms. So, users can follow guides and articles written for Gentoo users. But "world updates" are discouraged for beginners or those new to Gentoo, *as the structure is a little different and requires a slightly different method of execution. A guide has been written by a Sabayon Linux developer on how to do global updates and recompilation of all packages.



 Music by: Rob Costlow - Meant to Be (from: Jamendo : Woods of Chaos)
* Linux Kernel 2.6.25.9* with extended Wireless, Laptop (UMPC, like EeePC), Filesystem (unionfs, aufs, squashfs, ext4, NTFS-3g) support
* Really fast boot time (around 30 seconds, depending on your Computer)*
* Out-Of-The-Box hardware detection, Input devices, GPUs, wireless, in no time!*
 Outstanding easy-to-setup 3D Desktop, Gaming support, thanks to *Compiz Fusion 0.7.6* and a set of free Top-Tier Games included or available *(Sauerbraten, Second Life!, Nexuiz, Quake4, Warsow, Savage, Wesnoth*



    - AMD/ATI Catalyst 8.6
    - NVIDIA: 173.14.05, 96.43.05 and 71.86.04 - automatic selection
    - X.Org Server 1.4.2 (7.3), automatic input devices configuration through HAL
 

* Incredible set of ready-to-use applications and Desktop Environments:*

    - KDE 3.5.9 (KDE 4.0.5 available for download)
    - GNOME 2.22.2
    - XFCE 4.4.2
    - Fluxbox 1.0
    - OpenOffice 2.4
    - Firefox 3.0
    - aMule 2.2.0
    - Wine 1.1.0
    - Google Earth 4.2 and Picasa 2.7
    - Flash 9
    - Java 1.6 (IcedTea)
    - Innotek VirtualBox 1.5
 

* Entropy 0.15.23.7: defining the "software2.0" concept ..*

    - This is the Cool, Exclusive, Fast, User-oriented, Sabayon Linux Package Manager, Portage compatible, written from scratch
    - Featuring "equo" as Textual front-end
    - Featuring "Spritz" as Graphical front-end (based on YumEx)
    - Featuring a notification applet front-end to keep your system up-to-date (based on RHN-Applet)
    - Featuring an Online Packages Browser at packages.sabayon.org
 - Featuring "Community Repositories" support, every user will be able to create his/her own repository in less than 15 minutes
 - Featuring Gentoo Linux Security Advisories support, enabling you to easily and quickly get informed about security threats and their fixes/package updates
    - Completely internationalized into your language (5 languages currently supported),
    - Around 7500 applications available for buth 32 and 64bit Computers
    - Multiple branches support, wanna stick with 3.5 during the 4.0 development? No problem!
    - Currently at about 40000 lines of code, and growing .
 - No more headaches to keep your System updated, We do it for You! Two clicks or a few keystrokes, this is what you just need.
    - Completely based on Open Source technologies (Python, SQLite, MySQL, OpenSSL, Urwid, gzip), source code available at svn.sabayon.org
    - One of the first Gentoo-based Linux distribution actively supporting source and binary packages.
 

* Sabayon Linux Installer:*

    - Now with a refreshed and more polished look
    - Featuring the following installation profiles:
        - KDE 3.5.9
        - GNOME 2.22.2
        - XFCE 4.4.2
        - Fluxbox 1.0
        - UMPC (really tight setup, featuring XFCE)
        - Core (server-oriented setup)
    - Featuring a Custom Packages Selector, to allow tweaking your installation to death
    - Improved Software RAID, Fake RAID and Windows detection
    - Intense bug fixing, most of the code has been rewritten from scratch to reduce system libraries dependency
    - Fully integrated with the Entropy subsystem
 

* Media Center functionalities:*

    - GeeXbox 1.1-devel included
    - Elisa Media Center 0.3.5
 

* From future:*

    - KDE 4.1 ready!
    - Sabayon Linux 4.0 upgrade ready!
    - EeePC 10xxx ready!
 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18997_44xbo/Sl35boot14.png​


*Download : Official Mirror Page
Torrent Links : *

SabayonLinux x86 3.5 torrent file
SabayonLinux x86-64 3.5 torrent file
SabayonLinux x86 3.5 Torrent (thepiratebay.org)
SabayonLinux x86-64 3.5 Torrent download (thepiratebay.org)
SabayonLinux x86 3.5 Torrent (mininova.org)
SabayonLinux x86-64 3.5 Torrent download (mininova.org)
SabayonLinux x86 3.5 Torrent (linuxtracker.org)
SabayonLinux x86-64 3.5 Torrent download (inuxtracker.org)

@Mods why Bullets aren't working if I copy BB codes from another forum ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 2, 2008)

I tried Sabayon once. I found it to be quite nice in fact. Although I thought it would be hard to use it quite the opposite.


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

Darky are you going to give it a shot ? I want to see how entropy is, compared to other package managers. That would be a make or break deal for me.

Last time I tried 3.4 its package manager sucked big time. It was too slow for my liking. Sabayon 3.5 Loop 3 dint install on my lappy. I hope this ones good enough.


----------



## Sathish (Jul 2, 2008)

i have already tried sabayon Professional edition (provinded Linux For U mag.)

Good for Look and Feel.. 

can anyone tell about its unique package management system..?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

WTF ? They give *Quake4 for free ?*
I am downloading it tonight then. 
I think Sabayon is one of the best ways to experience the rich features and stability of gentoo-linux without installing gentoo itself. Too bad sabayon does not provide gentoo-BSD for us.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 2, 2008)

Well the state of gentoo-freebsd is rather bad and gentoo-openbsd is pathetic. I so hope that someday, somehow gentoo-freebsd becomes stable enough to be used. Still hats off to the limited amount of devs for their work and the kind of help they provide.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2008)

> WTF ? They give Quake4 for free ?



No I think its a demo  Read its written only 3 top tier game


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks nice.. will download it today nite.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2008)

Will surely try it.. 3.4f never really worked on any of my machines. Hope this does. Don't like the blue theme tho. The darker interface was nicer.



Charan said:


> Looks nice.. will download it today nite.


Damn.. I'm jealous of some people here


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

^^yeah parsix has got the most decent GUI
*www.raiden.net/images/articles/parsix_1.0/Parsix submenu.png

wonder when ubuntu give away with its


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Damn.. I'm jealous of some people here


Jealous? .. you forgot the wifi issue in the previous release which I had? And another problem was it never used to shutdown properly (live CD) .. on restart Vista used to show BSOD . I hope these issues are fixed 

I dont understand why Sabayon switched theme.. it was one of the best looking distro.. now it looks like any other  ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2008)

[Offtopic]



Charan said:


> Jealous? .. you forgot the wifi issue in the previous release which I had? And another problem was it never used to shutdown properly (live CD) .. on restart Vista used to show BSOD . I hope these issues are fixed


Idiot! I was talking about the 2mbps connection and downloading the ISO in one night! 

[/Offtopic]


----------



## blueshift (Jul 2, 2008)

It looks appealing!

Worth a try.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> [Offtopic]
> 
> 
> Idiot! I was talking about the 2mbps connection and downloading the ISO in one night!
> ...



lol


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 3, 2008)

> I dont understand why Sabayon switched theme.. it was one of the best looking distro.. now it looks like any other



Maybe because of their agreement Nlnet ?


----------

